

Creative ways to upload large files? - littledude

I recently started working out of my home creating HD video content. My upload speed is a real pain. I know it's possible to ship hard drives to Amazon for about $80. Can anyone suggest some alternatives?
======
byoung2
I'm not sure where you live, but here in Los Angeles, there are areas of the
city that have Verizon FiOS with upload speeds up to 25Mbps. A few years back
a friend of mine found a guy on Craigslist in who offered to pay the entire
FiOS bill every month in exchange for being able to drop off a portable hard
drive once a week to upload. If there is FiOS nearby, you can probably find
someone willing to go for a deal like that. It would be cheaper than paying
Amazon (plus shipping costs).

